# cold shell



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Ορισμός από εδώ.

Although there are no strict definitions, “*cold shells*” are generally facilities where tenants may have to install bathrooms, elevators and air conditioning. But that’s not as bad as an “*arctic shell*,” which doesn’t have much more than a roof and exterior walls. A “*warm shell*” at least has bathrooms and elevators. “*Tropical shells*” offer amenities beyond that.

Πώς θα το λέγαμε; Η πρότασή μου είναι 
Contractor X undertook to construct the cold shell of Building Z.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Δηλαδή, το arctic shell είναι απλώς ο σκελετός του κτιρίου, έτσι δεν ονομάζεται όταν έχει μόνο τα μπετά και τα τούβλα; Μάλλον ημιτελές θα το έλεγα αυτό.

Ενώ το cold shell, προφανώς θα έχει μεν πατώματα, πόρτες, τζάμια κλπ, απλώς πρέπει να εγκαταστήσεις τα μπάνια, τα ασανσέρ και τον κλιματισμό. Άρα είναι αδύνατον να λειτουργήσει χωρίς να προστεθούν αυτές οι υποδομές. Μήπως "χωρίς τις απαραίτητες λειτουργικές υποδομές;"

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΕΝΟΙΚΙΑΖΕΤΑι νεόδμητο πενταώροφο κτίριο 1.100 τ.μ., 160 τ.μ. ο κάθε όροφος, ολόκληρο ή και κατά όροφο, πολυτελούς κατασκευής, με όλες τις απαραίτητες λειτουργικές υποδομές (τηλεφωνικό κέντρο, κλιματισμός, σύστημα υποδοχής ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών, συστήματα ασφαλείας), για την άμεση λειτουργία μοντέρνας επιχείρησης.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Αχ, Αλεξάνδρα μου, αχ! Μάντεψε πώς το έχουν μεταφράσει. Όχι, μάντεψε. Ψυχρό Κέλυφος. Μάλιστα. Τώρα μου το είπαν. Και Θερμό Κέλυφος το hot shell. Αχ.


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 24, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε να γίνει δεκτή η απόδοση "ψυχρό ή θερμό κέλυφος" μόνο μέσα σε εισαγωγικά και μαζί με επεξήγηση τού τι σημαίνει.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να βάλω επεξήγηση γιατί μεταφράζω σύμβαση και είναι επίφοβο, καθώς αν δεν έχει ήδη οριστεί δεν μπορώ να το κάνω εγώ. Αυτό που έκανα είναι να το αφήσω έτσι και με τον αγγλικό όρο σε παρένθεση.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Εφόσον πρόκειται για σύμβαση, δεν αρκεί να βάλεις τον αγγλικό όρο σε παρένθεση, αλλά πρέπει κάπου να αναφέρονται ρητώς όλα αυτά τα πράγματα τα οποία υπάρχουν ή λείπουν από καθεμία από τις διακριτές καταστάσεις του κτηρίου που αναφέρεις — διότι δεν μπορούμε να λέμε «χωρίς λειτουργικές υποδομές» σε σύμβαση και να μην έχουμε παράρτημα με το τι ακριβώς είναι (ρητά, κατηγορηματικά και περιοριστικά) αυτές οι λειτουργικές υποδομές που διακρίνουν τη μία κατάσταση από την άλλη.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Έχουν ήδη οριστεί σε σύμβαση που έχει προηγηθεί· υπάρχει αναφορά σε αυτήν. Το θέμα είναι κατ' αρχάς ότι η πρώτη σύμβαση δεν έχει μεταφραστεί καθώς υπογράφτηκε στα αγγλικά και δεύτερον ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν μπορώ εγώ να ορίσω τι περιλαμβάνεται στο Ψυχρό Κέλυφος στο προοίμιο της σύμβασης, επειδή αφενός δεν ξέρω και επειδή αφετέρου μετά θα με κυνηγάνε με τις αραβίδες :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 24, 2009)

Δεν υπονόησα να το προσθέσεις εσύ, αλλά να πεις στον πελάτη σου ότι πρέπει να παραπέμπει το συγκεκριμένο σημείο της σύμβασης σε σχετικό αναλυτικό παράρτημα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Μα αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα, ότι παραπέμπει στην πρώτη σύμβαση που εγώ δεν την έχω και που ακόμα κι αν την είχα δεν έχει μεταφραστεί, γι' αυτό και η μεσοβέζικη λύση που διάλεξα.

Ανεξάρτητα με αυτό πάντως, το ψυχρό κέλυφος σας αρέσει;


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

Εμένα μου θυμίζει την παγωμένη γαλοπούλα. Ίσως, να το άφηνα αμετάφραστο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στα αγγλικά μπορεί να σημαίνει αρκετά διαφορετικά πράγματα, οπότε δεν μπορείς ούτε να το αναλύσεις, ούτε να το εξηγήσεις, ούτε να το πεις περιφραστικά. Η μόνη ασφαλής λύση για τέτοιο κείμενο είναι αμετάφραστο ή ψυχρό κέλυφος. Εκτός κι αν ο πελάτης σου θέλει να αναλάβει την ευθύνη για κάτι παραπάνω.

Υ.Γ. Εδώ π.χ. έχει εξηγήσεις.

Hot / Cold Shell: Οι εταιρίες ακινήτων διαθέτουν τα ακίνητά τους προς μίσθωση ή προς πώληση είτε ως Hot Shell, δηλαδή με πλήρως εξοπλισμένους χώρους (καταστημάτων ή γραφείων) έτοιμους προς ενοικίαση χωρίς περαιτέρω παρεμβάσεις από τον μισθωτή (ενοικιαστή), είτε ως Cold Shell όπου ο μισθωτής αναλαμβάνει με δικό του κόστος τη διαμόρφωση των προς ενοικίαση χώρων στις προδιαγραφές που ο τελευταίος επιθυμεί.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Εννοώ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ το ψυχρό κέλυφος ως απόδοση αν σας αρέσει, όχι για την περίπτωσή μου.


----------



## Ambrose (Mar 24, 2009)

Όχι βέβαια. Αλλά τι άλλη επιλογή υπάρχει (θερμό, ψυχρό, παγωμένο, εξωτικό, τροπικό, βανίλια)


----------



## nickel (Mar 24, 2009)

Ο όρος _κέλυφος_ είναι δόκιμος. Άγνωστα στα δικά μας είναι τα _ψυχρός_ κ.λπ.

Οπότε, ναι:

Contractor X undertook to construct the cold shell of Building Z.
Ο Χ ανέλαβε να κατασκευάσει το «ψυχρό» κέλυφος (cold shell) του κτιρίου Ζ.

Γενικό ερώτημα: Επιτρέπεται σε νομικά κείμενα η επεξήγηση σε υποσημείωση; Π.χ. Σύμφωνα με [αξιόπιστη πηγή], cold shell είναι μπλα μπλα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 24, 2009)

Επεξήγηση έχω βάλει μία φορά στη ζωή μου, σε μια διαθήκη, όπου ένας μακαρίτης άφηνε δυο σκάλες ελιές  Κατά τα άλλα, επεξηγήσεις καλό είναι να μην μπαίνουν, ιδίως σε κείμενα στα οποία πρόκειται να πέσουν υπογραφές. Κάτι αμερικάνικες συμβάσεις αν δεις, ορίζουν μέχρι και το «και» πώς χρησιμοποιείται και δεν κάνω καθόλου πλάκα.


----------

